# Medhat Nasr, Julianna Rangel-Posada and Tony Jadczak



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

That's the line up for the Fall Maine State Beekeepers Association meeting, October 16, 2010 in the fine city of Portland, Maine. 

Keep an eye on the MSBA website for more details as they become available
mainebeekeepers.org

Best, 
-E.


----------

